# 66 stingray & stingray junior parts



## vince72 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey Guys.
Just wondering what parts are correct to swap from a 66 junior to a 66 stingray?

Vince


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 21, 2022)

The seat ,handlebars, crank and pedals are different. The guard would fit but may say Jr. on it and I think the rear on a Jr. was a S-7. I could be wrong maybe other parts would not carry over as well not 100% sure.


----------



## vince72 (Sep 21, 2022)

So fenders, handlebars, gooseneck, fork and such should transfer and fit?
Thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 21, 2022)

vince72 said:


> So fenders, handlebars, gooseneck, fork and such should transfer and fit?
> Thanks



As long as they are full size handlebars not Jr. My fair lady has a thinner rear fender the Stingray and the Jr. may as it has S-7 wheel


----------



## vince72 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 21, 2022)

vince72 said:


> So fenders, handlebars, gooseneck, fork and such should transfer and fit?
> Thanks



Handlebars on a Junior are shorter, so no......they would obviously fit, but would not be correct.....


----------



## vince72 (Sep 21, 2022)

I’m just trying to piece together my 66 deluxe Coppertone stingray and would like to know what parts are correct for it.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 21, 2022)

vince72 said:


> I’m just trying to piece together my 66 deluxe Coppertone stingray and would like to know what parts are correct for it.



The stingray Jr has a fender brace ..check the '66 catalog for pics......


----------



## vince72 (Sep 21, 2022)

How do I find the catalog?
Sorry fairly new to this hobby


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 21, 2022)

vince72 said:


> How do I find the catalog?
> Sorry fairly new to this hobby



Google " 1966 Schwinn catalog "


----------



## vince72 (Sep 21, 2022)

Simple enough haha
Thank you sir


----------

